# Need CO2 tank gasket!



## Troy McClure

I finally got a 2.5lbs CO2 tank but Wardway was out of the o-rings. I have everything else ready to go but no way to seal the tank from the regulator!  They usually have those cardboard rings, but were out at the time and I don't trust all that much. Does US Plastics carry the gaskets or maybe Home Depot/Lowes?


----------



## orlando

Maybe your local fire extinguisher place will have it. Mine did very cheap
sometimes free


----------



## vic46

Teflon tape!


----------



## Paywan

hey Erik,
i think I've got an extra gasket at home from when I got my regulator. It's my only extra one, but if you have trouble finding one for sale somewhere just let me know. I'll let you have mine. I've had my CO2 tank for about a year now and no problems with leaks or anything, so I'm thinking/hoping it should last for a very long while  Mailing it to you would probably be easiest, just say the word!


----------



## yoink

I've got a whole bag of nylon co2 washers, PM me your address and I'll get a few headed your way.


----------



## MatPat

Troy McClure said:


> I finally got a 2.5lbs CO2 tank but Wardway was out of the o-rings. I have everything else ready to go but no way to seal the tank from the regulator!  They usually have those cardboard rings, but were out at the time and I don't trust all that much. Does US Plastics carry the gaskets or maybe Home Depot/Lowes?


Is it the same size as a regular CO2 gasket? The fiberboard ones can be gotten at most welding shops and welding shops usually carry the nylon ones also. I prefer the nylon ones and I probably have a few of the fiber ones either in the garage or in my fish stuff


----------



## turbomkt

Or if the valve is threaded, I have some extra "Permaseals". Same as Mark I on Rex's page: http://www.rexgrigg.com/sale.html


----------



## Troy McClure

I called the company I got the cylinder from and asked them if they had gotten any in stock. Guess what the salesman told me - "Have you tried connecting it without the gasket? Go ahead and try it without the gasket to see if it leaks. Crank down on it." Amazing. I told him I'll be looking elsewhere, thanks. I called a few fire extinguisher service shops and only 1 had a seal but the outer diameter looks a bit smaller than the nylon washers I've used in the past. They could find the rest of the gaskets since they had just recently moved, so they gave the one they found to me for free, also because they were amazed the other company told me to try it without the gasket.

Thanks everybody for the generous offers. I'll go ahead and order a few of the $3 perma-seals since this fiber washer has bought me a bit of time.

Do the perma-seals need to be cranked down on or is the rubber seal pretty forgiving? I was always uncomfortable with the nylon washers because I could never really tell if I had tightened it enough to make the proper seal.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

You can also try kegworks.com. I have gotten gaskets from them and they work well. I sandwich two together. If I would have remembered, I purchased a bunch extra to share with the club, I could have given you some at my house.


----------



## turbomkt

With the permaseals you're cranking down on brass if you overtighten. It should basically be snug, then a little tighter.


----------

